# Sinus berechnen



## s-tandel (29. März 2006)

Hallo Forum!

Ich muss den Sinus sowie den Cosinus von verschiedenen Winkeln berechnen. 
Ich mache das einfach, indem ich die Headerdatei math.h in mein Programm bastle. Das ist mir klar. Aber der Sinus bzw. Cosinus wird immer nur in radinat (RAD) berechnet. 
Wie kann ich ihn in degree (DEG) ausrechnen bzw. umrechnen?

Danke schonmal für eine Antwort.

MfG s-tandel


----------



## Tobias K. (29. März 2006)

moin


Such doch mal per Suchfunktion nach Sinus, du wirst fündig werden.


mfg
Tobias


----------



## s-tandel (29. März 2006)

Naja habe ich schon gemacht, hat aber nicht so recht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht! Leider


----------



## Tasm-Devil (29. März 2006)

Ein Blick in die gute alte Formelsammlung:
arc á = á * PI / 180
und:
a = 180 * arc a / PI

a soll fuer Alpha also fuer den Wikel stehen
(arc a ist der Winkel im Gradmass)

nur so am Rande: PI ist in etwa:  3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609


----------



## Flegmon (29. März 2006)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, ist dein Problem, dass du DEG nicht in RAD umrechnen kannst.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogenmaß

1rad = 180°/PI -> dein Winkel mal PI/180

EDIT: schade war jemand schneller xD


----------



## Rofi (30. März 2006)

Hi,

kleiner Tip, gib in der Excel-Hilfe sin, cos usw. ein. Da findest Du alles was Du brauchst. Vor allem, wo die Klammern zu setzensind! Hier ein paar Beispiele für rad nach deg:


SIN(30*PI/180)     - >  Sinus von 30° (=0.5)
ASIN(0,5)*180/PI    - >  Arcsinus von 0.5 (=30°)

COS(60*PI/180)   ->  Kosinus von 60° (=0.5)
ACOS(0,5)*180/PI  -> Arccosinus von 0.5 (=60°)

TAN(45*PI/180)    -> tangens von 45° (=1)
ATAN(1)*180/PI   ->  Arctangens von 1 (=45°)


Auch PI mit mehr als ausreichender Anzahl von Nachkommastellen findest Du bequem im Windows-Taschenrechner. Stelle ihn unter Ansicht zuerst auf wissenschaftlich ein. Nun klickst Du auf pi. Die Anzeige kannst Du mit copy-paste in Deinen code einfügen.

const double PI = 3.1415926535897932384626433832795;

Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## s-tandel (30. März 2006)

Danke für die viele Hilfe

Das hilft mir weiter


----------

